# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  إعراب ما بعد أكثر منه

## الخيميائي

ما إعراب ما بعد أكثر منه ؟

مثلا : يربي صاحبنا نوعًا من الطير ، هو زينة أكثر منه مأكل / مأكلًا .
آخر: تعرفت إليه ، وصار ورطة أكثر منه صاحب / صاحبًا 
ما إعراب مأكل أو صاحب ؟

----------


## باسم الحافي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
الصواب (مأكلاً وصاحبا)ً وتعرب تمييزاً

----------


## الخيميائي

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> الصواب (مأكلاً وصاحبا)ً وتعرب تمييزاً


جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم باسم الحافي

----------


## أبو عبد الله المصري

المنصوب بعد التفضيل يعرب تمييزا غالبا .

----------


## هشام الحلواني

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> الصواب (مأكلاً وصاحبا)ً وتعرب تمييزاً


أحسنت والله بارك الله فيك

----------

